# Free online lectures on russian history



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2003)

http://palimpsest.lss.wisc.edu/~creeca/ 

In streaming Real Player format.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2003)

RealPlayer drives me bananas with its attempts to take over every video/audio format on my machine. I don't use it any more.


----------

